# Show me the elk!



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Where are all the archery bulls that should be hitting the dirt? What gives?

Mrs Bullsnot drew an archery Wasatch tag this year. Been a fun summer scouting. We went out over opening weekend and the area where we had seen the most elk over the summer was dead quiet. I mean the elk flat out evacuated on a mass scale. I figured ok fine, we'll move to a new area. This is just elk hunting.

Then the Mrs had a gallbladder attack. One ER visit and surgery later she is recovering and hoping to be ready again for the last 2 weeks of the hunt. She asked me to pull up forum pics for motivation....but there are no pics!

Where are they fellas?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

No pics of dead bulls, but the mature bulls are hitting the cow herds. After 2 years of very late rut action, it looks like this year will be on the early side. Get her better! Best to her on the recovery.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

"Hey guys guess what day it is!"


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Packout said:


> No pics of dead bulls, but the mature bulls are hitting the cow herds. After 2 years of very late rut action, it looks like this year will be on the early side. Get her better! Best to her on the recovery.


Oh I think you might be right! I was on the mountain over the weekend and definitely saw bulls starting to get pretty rutty!

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

My Dad shot this mature fella this weekend.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Was on the Manti this weekend. Looks like the bachelor herds have split up. Had lots of cows Mewing and some bugling Saturday night but they were still not bunched up. Found One good bull though that was near 5 cows and he let out some bugles, and coaxed them into following him up the trail. Same spot Sunday morning, there was one bugle was it. Dead silence... Things are definiley starting, but far from being hot and heavy there where I was.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i like this news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Oh I think you might be right! I was on the mountain over the weekend and definitely saw bulls starting to get pretty rutty


Yup, going to be a early one. From the super sekret wallow:










-DallanC


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Packout said:


> After 2 years of very late rut action, it looks like this year will be on the early side.


We found the same thing. Surprisingly, we were seeing mature bulls herding up cows. We heard quite a bit of bugling and even had some back and forth between bulls. I lost the chance at killing a cow on Friday night when the herd bull must have seen me, rounded up his herd, and hightailed it out of there!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Yup, going to be a early one. From the super sekret wallow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think it is a secret , BUT if you give me the coordinates i can verify and then i will vouch for you telling the truth :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't heard of many hitting the ground this year yet. I called in 2 small bulls on the Manti yesterday. They are definitely getting more active. Bugling but not super aggressive just yet. So I would think we'd start seeing some this upcoming week. I'm helping a few buddies/family this year with LE tags, I'll be sure to post some up once we get them on the ground.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Good job guys, this thread really helped to encourage the Mrs. She was able to draw and shoot her bow last night for the first time since surgery and she's raring to go. Leaving tomorrow and won't come back till Tuesday. Hoping to see some ruttin bulls!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck to her! Let us know the outcome!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothless_ jake_757 (Sep 4, 2017)

Heres my bull taken last week in the uintas.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Toothless_ jake_757 said:


> Heres my bull taken last week in the uintas.


Hellava first post!! Congrats!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Toothless_ jake_757 said:


> Heres my bull taken last week in the uintas.


Nice bull !!!! you on the South side or North side?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a quick update. Friday, Saturday, and Sunday morning were pretty slow. A few bugles at first and last light. Called in a few cows but not much else happening. 

Sunday night however came with some change. Called in several elk including a cow and several bulls. The biggest bull came in right after last shooting light. Always seems to happen that way, doesn't it? The wife got some close encounters which was good cause I think she was hitting a wall mentally. She needed a pick-me-up. The bulls seemed as though they are starting to look for cows. 

She hasn't flung an arrow yet but heading back up on Friday to stay through the end of the end. Hoping for cooler weather! Even a few degrees would be better than nothing. Some rain would be good too.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

bullsnot said:


> Just a quick update. Friday, Saturday, and Sunday morning were pretty slow. A few bugles at first and last light. Called in a few cows but not much else happening.
> 
> Sunday night however came with some change. Called in several elk including a cow and several bulls. The biggest bull came in right after last shooting light. Always seems to happen that way, doesn't it? The wife got some close encounters which was good cause I think she was hitting a wall mentally. She needed a pick-me-up. The bulls seemed as though they are starting to look for cows.
> 
> She hasn't flung an arrow yet but heading back up on Friday to stay through the end of the end. Hoping for cooler weather! Even a few degrees would be better than nothing. Some rain would be good too.


I saw the same over the weekend up on N slope , i left Sun afternoon as it was hot as hell so i figured they wouldn't move at all . This weekend will put them all 1 week closer to rut so i hope it is good, yes just a little colder and i think we may sitten good.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

going to be 60% chance of rain on Friday in high Unitas, then scattered and 55 all weekend, this could be a great thing !!!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

cdbright said:


> going to be 60% chance of rain on Friday in high Unitas, then scattered and 55 all weekend, this could be a great thing !!!!!


Yup. I can hear the bugles cutting through that crisp morning mountain air right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Toothless_ jake_757 said:


> Heres my bull taken last week in the uintas.


Whoa, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!

Welcome to the Forum.


----------

